# Some winter weapons



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Getting the old ice fishing tackle box prepared. Trying something new this year though. The bigger ones on right are going to be used as an inducer for slab crappie and walleye. That the intent anyhow

Red eye spoons have always been a good producer for me over the years. Other colors work but if I had to choose just one........

On the bottom of pic is three swedish pimples and one Northland jig. The blue and green ones are silver on the other side and are custom paint using powder paint. The pimples with droppers have worked great over the years and the Northland is showing some promise.

The mini-spoons and the pinmins that I make myself always add a little something to catching a batch of fish.

MODS- Please do not move this to tackle making forum. Interest will be higher in this forum. I don't sell these or any anything else I make.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Great pics of your upcoming weapons of choice!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice Lures!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i just got a mess of the pimples and northlands and thought about using them as droppers do you use a jig or just a hook?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

with all the muddy water that im sure we will face this year. be sure to get some arnolds fairy jigs or some other type of jig with the flapping metal blades. they call fish very well in the murk and have filled many a bucket for me!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Normally just a hook. Have tried real small jig heads and pinmins. By small I mean nothing
bigger than a 1/64 oz. For me just the hook seems to work better.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I just picked up 4 pimples the other night at Indian lake.
I see you have string then the hook on yours. What's that for minnys?
I'm new to the hole jigging spoon deal. I just usually use a small jig head and minnys.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

the droppers work wonders,I started using a Hali dropper spoon years ago and was amazed,those look great!I keep wanting to try a dropper on a small jigging rap but can't bring myself to clip the nose and tail hook off!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

westbranchbob said:


> the droppers work wonders,I started using a Hali dropper spoon years ago and was amazed,those look great!I keep wanting to try a dropper on a small jigging rap but can't bring myself to clip the nose and tail hook off!


You can leave them on. Just be careful to keep the end Hooks from catching on the Ice when you bring up your fish.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ya I tried that but it tangled so much I spent more time fixing than fishing,I like my droppers to be at least a inch or more from the lure and that just caused problems for me,maybe I'm fishing it too aggresivly?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

westbranchbob said:


> ya I tried that but it tangled so much I spent more time fixing than fishing,I like my droppers to be at least a inch or more from the lure and that just caused problems for me,maybe I'm fishing it too aggresivly?


How about a 4 inch Dropper with a 1/16th oz Jighead? Maybe with a slower Jigging Motion?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice batch papaperch.. I really like that eye spoon on the bottom right. You said you make those yourself right? Is it just a small colorado solderd on to hook of choice... then glue the wobble eye on? I also noticed most of your hooks are gold... do you notice a better bite with gold hooks over nickel, bronze, or red? So many questions.. ha!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice array of lures.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Gold hooks are the only ones that the solder adheres to. THe bronze ones never solder right. 

I also powder paint some and can use heat gun just be careful not to mellt solder. After soldering and painting eyes are than applied. Use some clear sealant. Even clear nail polish works.

Some other hints use a silver solder and what they call a crocidile heat sink clips to hold hook in place while soldering.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

papaperch said:


> Gold hooks are the only ones that the solder adheres to. THe bronze ones never solder right.


Solder will also adhere to the nickel finished hooks. Don't know if you can get any locally but they list them at jannsnetcraft.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A pic of a few of my WMD's


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

John, those red ants with the black hair made for some good gillin days in the early Fall on East and North, hope they work as well under the ice. tipped it with a chartruse tail and a single maggot. I just made a bunch of "ratso" tails by ripping up some old bass tube skirts and peices of ripped creature baits, then cutting to shape with scissors.


----------

